# Good thickness Precise for 1/4" steel?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I recently developed frozen shoulder, and I think it was caused by shooting 3/8 steel with full BF with hunting bands...I've taken a break from hunting...(shooting all together), and I'm doing exercises that seems to be helping the shoulder...but I want to go back to shooting, so I picked up some 1/4" steel for plinking.

Was wondering which thickness would be proper for 1/4"...and really light but zippy.
I could cut .70 thin, but would rather save it for when I'm back to hunting

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

You came Just in the right time. Have you read the "my ultra psudo, Will it work"?
/uba


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Ubamajuba said:


> You came Just in the right time. Have you read the "my ultra psudo, Will it work"?
> /uba


I followed this post, and it was very informative. Take some time to rest. Try to keep moving your shoulder, do some stretches. Make sure your fully recovered before going full force again. In my experience a re-injury takes longer to heal and could cause more damage. Flex all or bengay will become your new best friends. Dont be like me. Be patient with your body, and listen to it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ubamajuba said:


> You came Just in the right time. Have you read the "my ultra psudo, Will it work"?
> /uba


Thanks man...I'm willing to give anything a try, as long as the draw weight is really really light...I'm not looking for performance...I just want to plink on cans to keep from going insane...my main thing is super light draw so it won't affect my shoulder...I tried .177 bbs, but they are almost impossible for my bad eyes to track

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NSFC said:


> Ubamajuba said:
> 
> 
> > You came Just in the right time. Have you read the "my ultra psudo, Will it work"?
> ...


I'm bad when it comes to practicing patience...something I'm working on right now...I think my shoulder will be good enough by the time an order gets here from China, or so I hope so...
Thinking maybe .45

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> > Ubamajuba said:
> ...


0,45 and 20-15 taper works nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > NSFC said:
> ...


thanks man...is that cut fot a short draw, or 3/4 BF?

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Short draw.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Short draw.


I imagine I could use 15-10 for 3/4 draw...and cut them a little longer so I'm only drawing them to 400%
I'm not looking for performance...just enough to get the ammo onto a can at 10-15 meters..

Thanks man...much appreciated

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Short draw.
> ...


That's right, should work very well with 3/4 bf.

My 20-15 shoots well 20+ m distance so Your longer draw should do that same.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Precise .40. Lots of zip buddy!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Precise .40. Lots of zip buddy!


I'm gonna buy some .40...thanks my friend...I should've just asked you in the first place...

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here is my 2 cents worth,if you just want to knock a can around,these are cheap,available at the big box stores,and they will throw a 1/4 in steely real well,BBs too,i am not really a butterfly shooter with anything larger than 1/4 in at the moment,but i imagine you could use 2 bands cut once to get the length you need for butterfly,anyway Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

skarrd said:


> here is my 2 cents worth,if you just want to knock a can around,these are cheap,available at the big box stores,and they will throw a 1/4 in steely real well,BBs too,i am not really a butterfly shooter with anything larger than 1/4 in at the moment,but i imagine you could use 2 bands cut once to get the length you need for butterfly,anyway Hope you get to feeling better soon


Thanks man...your 2 cents holds more value than you think...I will grab a bag and give them a try...if I can find them in a store around here. I'm really looking at the lightest draw I can possibly get and still hit cans consistently...so even if they are a little too heavy, they look like they'd be great for my 5 year olds frame...thanks again bro

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

1/4 steel through a metal can is it possible


----------

